# Been doing some fanart lately...



## Reserved_Krolik (Mar 25, 2018)

I've been doing 'em on sketchcards I had left over, so I've been cranking 'em out for fun. Drawn in ink, scanned in Photoshop, and colored in Krita. Trying to do a couple daily as a warm up for other projects, so if you wanna suggest any characters, I might do'em. (No OC's though)


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 25, 2018)

Reserved_Krolik said:


> I've been doing 'em on sketchcards I had left over, so I've been cranking 'em out for fun. Drawn in ink, scanned in Photoshop, and colored in Krita. Trying to do a couple daily as a warm up for other projects, so if you wanna suggest any characters, I might do'em. (No OC's though)


Oh wow, is that Terra Branford on the left?


----------



## Barley the Slothbat (Mar 25, 2018)

punk sailor moon?


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Mar 25, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Oh wow, is that Terra Branford on the left?


Yup! She's my favorite FF character.


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Mar 25, 2018)

Barley the Slothbat said:


> punk sailor moon?


Is that a suggestion or a guess?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 25, 2018)

Reserved_Krolik said:


> Yup! She's my favorite FF character.


I love that ya gave her the green hair, they've been trying to retcon her to a blondie for years lol.
Looks great mate.


----------



## Barley the Slothbat (Mar 25, 2018)

Reserved_Krolik said:


> Is that a suggestion or a guess?


suggestion


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Mar 25, 2018)

Nah, just going with original flavor for now.


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks! Yeah, I noticed that... been wondering why, tbh.


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Mar 25, 2018)

Did two more today.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 25, 2018)

Reserved_Krolik said:


> Did two more today.


HAH! That's Bartz isnt it?  I love the way you draw these characters. Yoshitaka Amano has a real art for designing some beautiful designs, it's always great to see someone draw attention to his original works.


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Mar 26, 2018)

Yeah, you got it! I primarily know him as Butz due to the translation of the game I played first. Amano was super influential to my work, when I saw the art in the booklet of Final Fantasy 6, it really inspired me to try harder.


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Reserved_Krolik said:


> I've been doing 'em on sketchcards I had left over, so I've been cranking 'em out for fun. Drawn in ink, scanned in Photoshop, and colored in Krita. Trying to do a couple daily as a warm up for other projects, so if you wanna suggest any characters, I might do'em. (No OC's though)


Beautiful work <3 I love your cel shading, hatches and 90's esque style!!

 I'm trying to make my style resemble 80's/early 90's anime like sailor moon season 1, urusei yatsura, ranma 1/2 and other shoujo styles of the time that look cute/deformed ; w;


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Mar 26, 2018)

lacelamb11 said:


> Beautiful work <3 I love your cel shading, hatches and 90's esque style!!
> 
> I'm trying to make my style resemble 80's/early 90's anime like sailor moon season 1, urusei yatsura, ranma 1/2 and other shoujo styles of the time that look cute/deformed ; w;



Thank you! Well, it is what I grew up with, and it's the style I like best. 

Do you have any stuff online?


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Reserved_Krolik said:


> Thank you! Well, it is what I grew up with, and it's the style I like best.
> 
> Do you have any stuff online?


Yup! My furaffinity is here: Userpage of lacelamb11 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
It's new though, so I've only got two submissions :0 do you have a furaffinity account too?


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Mar 26, 2018)

Yup! Mine's here. Userpage of Reserved_Krolik -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Mar 26, 2018)

Today's.


----------



## Jakethefurry (Mar 26, 2018)

Reserved_Krolik said:


> Yup! She's my favorite FF character.


Looks cool!


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Mar 27, 2018)

Today's.







Trying some old and new techniques with coloring.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 27, 2018)

ooooooo I missed yesterdays!  I recognize everyone but the first gent from yesterday!  He's so famililar.  I love the way ya drew the SoM protagonist, that new remaster looks like it could be fun with a pal or two


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Mar 28, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> ooooooo I missed yesterdays!  I recognize everyone but the first gent from yesterday!  He's so famililar.  I love the way ya drew the SoM protagonist, that new remaster looks like it could be fun with a pal or two



That's Hunk from Voltron, the 1980's version. I've been curious about the remaster... my only qualms are are that I find voice acting in games often disappointing.


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Mar 30, 2018)

Today's  some indie game fanart... Charme from Recettear, and Seri Kesu from Ara Fell.


----------



## MissNook (Apr 1, 2018)

It's cool you post them here, but don't forget to post them on your page too. It's been a week since you haven't posted there, and remember that was one of the advice to build your fanbase  With those you can make at least a post a day for more than a week, so don't hesitate!


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Apr 1, 2018)

MissNook said:


> It's cool you post them here, but don't forget to post them on your page too. It's been a week since you haven't posted there, and remember that was one of the advice to build your fanbase  With those you can make at least a post a day for more than a week, so don't hesitate!



Well, I've been posting them on my tumblr, and my DA account. Aside from the Monterey Jack, I haven't done too many furry based ones yet, and I wanna keep my FA account focused.


----------



## MissNook (Apr 2, 2018)

I see


----------

